# mail transfert de lien



## DGY (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
quand sur un mail je reçois un lien à ouvrir  http etc..ça marche bien le lien s'ouvre  mais comment  l'envoyer à un ami pour qu'il puisse l'ouvrir a son tour?
cordialement et belle année 2009


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2009)

ou est le probleme?
tu sais pas faire un copier coller?

ou même sans copier coller 
un transfert ( réexpedier)


----------



## piotr58 (1 Janvier 2009)

DGY a dit:


> quand sur un mail je reçois un lien à ouvrir  http etc..ça marche bien le lien s'ouvre  mais comment  l'envoyer à un ami pour qu'il puisse l'ouvrir a son tour?



Bonjour,

Pour répondre à la question :
il suffit de le ré-expédier, le re-diriger ou même copier le texte contenant l'URL dans un nouveau mail vers l'adresse mail de votre correspondant.​
Petit conseil de sécurité :
Toujours vérifier la réalité du lien contenu dans un texte fut-il une URL.
Il suffit de passer sa souris sur le lien (sans cliquer), le laisser un moment sans la bouger, alors le contenu du lien s'affiche dans une sous fenêtre pop-up.
En effet, on peut toujours envoyer à une adresse différente de celle annoncée. C'est comme ça qu'on exploite les failles de sécurité des logiciels.
Par exemple, ce lien pointe sur le site de macgénération.
Mais celui-là, je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit vraiment ce qu'il affiche (http://forums.macg.co)​
Comment insérer un lien dans un texte avec Mail :
Il faut être certain qu'on envoie un mail au format RTF (Menu Format/Convertir au format RTF).
Il suffit de sélectionner le texte dont on veut qu'il soit support de l'URL. Puis vous avez deux choix : 

soit un clic droit sur le texte sélectionné et choix lier/Ajouter
soit le menu Édition/Lier/Ajouter
écrire le lien voulu dans la fenêtre ouverte et valider.
Comme quoi c'est très simple à faire.​


----------



## DGY (1 Janvier 2009)

merci, mais je fais copier col ler .... mais lien reçu n'est pas actif


----------



## piotr58 (1 Janvier 2009)

DGY a dit:


> merci, mais je fais copier col ler .... mais lien reçu n'est pas actif



Vous avez mal lu, ou incomplètement, ma dernière réponse :hein:.
Dans le paragraphe "Comment insérer un lien dans un texte avec Mail", j'écrivais à la première ligne :


> "Il faut être certain qu'on envoie un mail au format RTF (Menu Format/Convertir au format RTF)."



Vous avez copié un texte contenant une URL en lien dans un message au format "Texte". Du coup, l'enrichissement contenant le lien a disparu.

Si vos correspondants, comme c'est certainement le cas, utilisent un logiciel de mail moderne, configurez votre propre logiciel pour qu'il envoie des mails dans un format évolué. Si vous utilisez le "Mail" d'Apple, allez dans les préférences, sur l'onglet "Rédaction" et, à la première ligne ("Format de message"), choisissez "Format RTF".

Chose vraie quelque soit le format de message, si vous envoyez un mail à des correspondants Windows qui utilisent un vieux logiciel de mail comme Eudora 5 ou même Outlook Express XP SP1, faites bien attention à transmettre le codage des accents au format micro$oft Windows (dans menu "Message"/"Encodage du texte", choisissez "Occidental (Windows Latin 1)" et pas "Automatique" qui correspond à la norme "UTF-8".

Joyeuse année


----------



## DGY (1 Janvier 2009)

mon année de débutant mac sera bonne quand je vois la gentillesse des membres du forum qui ne ménagent ni peine ni temps  pour aider.

j'ai une live box sagem comment fait on pour aller à cette fenêtre?


----------



## DGY (1 Janvier 2009)

mon mail est sur wanadoo


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2009)

on parle DANS Mail
tu as le choix de format de message ( menu format)
 quand tu veux mettre un lien fais simple , prends RTF


----------



## DGY (1 Janvier 2009)

et sur wanadoo car je suis sur wanadoo


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2009)

je ne connais pas les particularités de l'interface de redaction en ligne de wanadoo

mais c'est annexe puisque tu peux rédiger directement sur ton Mac et ton logiciel de messagerie


----------



## piotr58 (1 Janvier 2009)

DGY a dit:


> et sur wanadoo car je suis sur wanadoo



Là, il s'agit d'un webmail, cad que tu mail via une interface web chez le fournisseur. Tu n'utilises pas de logiciel local, tu es donc pieds et poings liés de cette interface et de son stockage. En gros, sur le webmail d'Orange, c'est comme pour poster sur l'interface de MacGénération sans avoir accès à toutes les fonctionnalités de mise en page HTML...

tant que tu en resteras là, la seule solution est d'indiquer l'URL en clair et de faire un copié/collé des URL reçues dans une autre page.

Ceci étant, tu as également la possibilité de lire et gérer ton mail directement depuis ton Mac en configurant Mail pour qu'il interroge le serveur d'Orange et récupère les mails. Même cela concerne une très vieille version du Mail Apple, les réglages sont toujours les mêmes, tu peux lire l'aide d'orange ici :
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/689.php


----------



## meskh (1 Janvier 2009)

Shift + Pomme +I depuis Safari, cela t'ouvre un mail avec le lien de la page 


Note du modo : DGY, il y a en tête du forum "Applications", une annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui t'explique pourquoi tu n'aurais pas du y poster ce topic 

On déménage !


----------

